# Looking for keeganvaper



## kimbo (17/12/14)

Hi

Anybody seen him ?

I see he has not been on the forum for almost two weeks

If anybody have some news or know how i can get hold of him please PM me


----------



## Andre (17/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> Anybody seen him ?
> 
> ...


One of the admins should be able to give you his email address. Try to PM @Alex, he is quite clued up as opposed to the rest. (Red wine flowing)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (17/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> Anybody seen him ?
> 
> ...



Sent you a pm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (18/12/14)

Alex said:


> Sent you a pm


Thank you


----------



## Silver (18/12/14)

Lol @Andre
Jy spot met ons


----------



## Andre (18/12/14)

Silver said:


> Lol @Andre
> Jy spot met ons


That was not me - red wine courage, pulling the lion's tail!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (18/12/14)

Note to self - when I next have a few drinks, prob around news years eve, remember to send a message to Andre

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------

